# Neue Organspenderegelung geplant



## Grell_Sutcliff (29. Juni 2011)

In Deutschland gibt es zu wenig Organspender. Die Politik will das  ändern und sucht daher nach Wegen, die Spendenbereitschaft zu erhöhen.  Nun zeichnet sich offenbar ein parteiübergreifender Konsens für eine  neue Organspende-Regelung ab. Und die könnte so aussehen: Jeder Bürger  wird mindestens einmal gefragt, ob er nach seinem Tod Organe spenden  möchte. Dies wird im Personalausweis, im Führerschein oder der  Krankenversicherungskarte dokumentiert. Eine Pflicht zur Entscheidung  soll es aber nicht geben. Sowohl Unions-Fraktionschef Volker Kauder als auch  SPD-Gesundheitspolitiker Karl Lauterbach sehen gute Chancen für diese so  genannte "Entscheidungslösung". "Bis Ende des Jahres, so meine  Prognose, wird der Bundestag das Transplantationsgesetz neu gefasst  haben", sagte Kauder.Auch Lauterbach ging davon aus, "dass jetzt  die kritische Masse von Abgeordneten da ist, die sagen: 'So geht es  nicht weiter'". "Wenn es die Pflicht zur Entscheidung für oder gegen die  Organspende gibt, ist auch das Informationsbedürfnis für den einzelnen  gegeben", begründet Lauterbach seine Unterstützung für die Neuregelung.  "Der Staat bittet seine Bürger damit nur, Stellung zu beziehen", hatte  Kauder bereits Anfang des Monats argumentiert. Die Bitte um Entscheidung  könne beim Erwerb des Führerscheins oder bei der Ausstellung von Pass  oder Ausweis erfolgen. Zentral sei, dass die Entscheidung freiwillig  bleibe. Niemand solle gezwungen werden, die Erklärung auszufüllen.
Zu den erklärten Unterstützern dieser Regelung zählt auch SPD-Fraktionschef Frank-Walter Steinmeier. Er spendete 2010 seiner Frau 2010 eine Niere und lenkte so große Aufmerksamkeit auf das Thema. 
Als nicht mehrheitsfähig gilt hingegen eine andere Option: Jeder gilt  zunächst automatisch als Spender, solange er dies nicht ausgeschlossen  hat. Das ist die so genannte "Widerspruchslösung". "In der Bevölkerung  könnte sie unnötig Vorbehalte schüren", sagte Lauterbach. Und Kauder  ergänzte: "Der Staat darf die Bürger nicht durch Gesetz zunächst auf  eine Organspende festlegen, von der sie sich nur aktiv durch einen  Widerspruch lösen können."
Auch Bundesgesundheitsminister Daniel Bahr (FDP) sprach sich bereits  gegen diese Möglichkeit aus. Wenn jeder zum Spender würde, der zu  Lebzeiten nicht eindeutig widersprochen hat, werde unzulässig Druck  ausgeübt, argumentierte er. "Ich bin ein Gegner dieser  Widerspruchslösung, weil sie letztlich auf die Faulheit der Menschen  setzt", fügte er hinzu. "Wir sollten mehr für Werbung tun, für  Akzeptanz, Aufklärung. Ich glaube, dann würden wir auch die  Spendenbereitschaft deutlich erhöhen." Das sehen die Gesundheitsminister von Hessen und Bayern, Stefan Grüttner  und Markus Söder, anders. Sie wollen alle Deutschen nach dem Hirntod zu  Organspendern machen - außer sie haben zuvor ausdrücklich  widersprochen. Diese Regelung gilt schon schon seit Jahren in EU-Staaten  wie Spanien und Österreich. "Die Maßnahme soll den zahlreichen  betroffenen Patienten auf der Warteliste neue Hoffnung geben", erklärten  die beiden Minister Anfang Mai. Von Mittwoch an steht das Thema bei der  Gesundheitsministerkonferenz in Frankfurt auf der Tagesordnung. Am  gleichen Tag will der Bundestag Experten zu den rechtlichen und  ethischen Fragen befragen. In Deutschland warten jährlich mehr als 12.000 Menschen in Deutschland  auf ein Organ - etwa ein Viertel von ihnen geht allerdings leer aus. Es  ist ein Kampf gegen die Zeit, denn für viele kommt Hilfe zu spät. Jedes  Jahr sterben bundesweit etwa 1000 Patienten während der Wartezeit.  Experten und Politiker machen die mehr als 13 Jahre alte  Zustimmungsregelung für die Misere verantwortlich. Danach muss jeder,  der Organe spenden will, das schon zu Lebzeiten mit einem Spenderausweis  dokumentieren. Anderenfalls entscheiden die Verwandten. Die lehnen  jedoch häufig im Moment der Todesnachricht eine Spende ab.

Quelle : tagesschau.de

Wie steht ihr zur neuen Gesetzesregelung zur Organspende?


----------



## dr_breen (29. Juni 2011)

Ich favorisiere die Entscheidungsregelung, weil viele Mitbürger zwar prinzipiell dazu bereit wären Organe zu spenden, aber keinen Organspendeausweis haben (Gleiches gilt für mich). Durch die Befragung wird man auf das Thema aufmerksam gemacht und die Leute, die sich sicher sind, dass sie spenden wollen, können ihre Entscheidung gleich festhalten lassen. Wenn die Spendewilligen ohne Ausweis zu Spender werden, ist die Lücke (1/4) geschlossen.


----------



## Lexx (29. Juni 2011)

also ich will nicht, daß meine gepflegte und behütete.. leber
in irgendeinem alki-rumpf landet, um der/den ihre/seine versoffene
zu ersetzen.. 

und meine hand gehört auch mir.. basta.

.o0O mondbasis alpha eins: wir entfernen uns von der erde.. !


----------



## Icejester (29. Juni 2011)

Grundsätzlich begrüße ich die Neuregelung, denn es gibt ja in der Tat zu wenige Spender. Unsicher, ob ich mich selber als Spender registrieren lassen wollen würde, bin ich nur deswegen, weil bei Organspendern in der Regel lebensrettende Maßnahmen früher aufgegeben werden als bei Nichtspendern. Und wenn ich schon einen schweren Unfall haben sollte, fände ich es eigentlich doch ganz gut, wenn man wirklich alles tun würde, um mich zu retten, sofern keine zu gravierenden Langzeitschäden zu erwarten sind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juni 2011)

> Als nicht mehrheitsfähig gilt hingegen eine andere Option: Jeder gilt zunächst automatisch als Spender, solange er dies nicht ausgeschlossen hat. Das ist die so genannte "Widerspruchslösung". "In der Bevölkerung könnte sie unnötig Vorbehalte schüren", sagte Lauterbach. Und Kauder ergänzte: "Der Staat darf die Bürger nicht durch Gesetz zunächst auf eine Organspende festlegen, von der sie sich nur aktiv durch einen Widerspruch lösen können."


Dem Staat steht es nicht zu über die Überreste eines Menschen zu entscheiden, entweder man hat einen Auswaidungszettel oder man fragt die Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## riedochs (29. Juni 2011)

Von mir aus können die meine Organe haben, ist mir egal wenn ich tot bin. Letztendlich hätte aber meine Frau da das letzte Wort. Allerdings zu Lebzeiten gibt es nix. Wer weiß was noch kommt und hinterher bräuchte das Organ selbst.


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Juni 2011)

Ich trage den guten alten Organspendeausweis immer bei mir und darin steht was ich will, das sollte reichen!


----------



## Nana (30. Juni 2011)

Die Regelung, Stellung zu einer Organspende zu beziehen und dies dann  im Ausweis / Krankenversicherungskarte / Führerschein vermerken zu  lassen, ist fair. 

Auf diese Weise müssen sich Leute Gedanken über  Organspende machen, die sich vorher nie welche gemacht haben und deshalb  keine Organspender sind - so wie ich auch, ich habe nie darüber  nachgedacht, obwohl ich grundsätzlich aufgeschlossen bin. Wenn ich tot  bin, brauche ich meine Nieren sowieso nicht mehr.


 Aber ich bin absolut total dagegen, dass mein Körper nach meinem Tod  einfach so ausgeschlachtet werden kann, wenn ich nicht explizit  widersprochen habe. Der Staat hat kein Recht, über meinen Körper zu  entscheiden, und das ist gut so. Wo kommen wir hin, wenn nicht mehr der  Mensch über sich entscheidet, sondern der Bundestag? Der Staat hat kein Recht, den Menschen direkt oder indirekt, mit einer Widerspruchsregelung, in dieser Entscheidung reinzureden.

Wenn ich die Wahl hätte, würde ich auch meine Organe spenden, aber das sollte jedem wohl selbst überlassen werden darüber zu entscheiden.


----------



## OctoCore (30. Juni 2011)

Ich bin grundsätzlich gegen eine Opt-Out-Regelung.
Persönlich ist es mir zwar Wurst, was mit meinen Überresten geschieht - aber das Recht, über die Verwertung zu entscheiden, wenn ich nicht ausdrücklich widerspreche, gestehe ich keiner wie auch immer gearteten Oraganisation zu.
Ich denke da weniger an mich - denn ich hätte es dann ja hinter mir -, sondern eher an meine trauernden (oder feiernden) Hinterbliebenen. Die dürfen das dann gerne nach ihrem Geschmack regeln.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (30. Juni 2011)

Für alle die nicht als menschliches Ersatzteilager herhalten wollen, habe ich mal das hier (Siehe anhang) gemacht.
P.S. : Nicht drüber aufregen, ist nicht ernst gemeint bzw. Satire/schwarzer Humor.


----------



## Infin1ty (30. Juni 2011)

@Lexx: Wenn jemand seine Leber kaputtsäuft, bekommt er keine neue. 

[x]Bin mir nicht sicher. Finde die Vorstellung nach meinem Tot unvollständig begraben zu werden irgendwie
nicht schön.


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Juni 2011)

Dann hoffe mal das du kein Körperteil durch einen Unfall verlierst, oder das dir der Blinddarm entnommen werden muß, denn dann ist deine Vollständigkeit auch dahin.


----------



## Infin1ty (30. Juni 2011)

Das ist etwas anderes, als wenn die Körperteile nach meinem Tot entnommen werden. Sehe ich jedenfalls so.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juni 2011)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Das ist etwas anderes, als wenn die Körperteile nach meinem Tot entnommen werden. Sehe ich jedenfalls so.


 
Nein das siehst du nicht, für alles andere gibt es doch Prothesen


----------



## böhser onkel (30. Juni 2011)

Ich bin auch dagegen, nicht weil ich njx hergeb, sondern einfach, weil man tote ganz lassen sollte


----------



## Sperrfeuer (1. Juli 2011)

Ich persönlich bin ja ein Freund des Widerspruch-Rechtes oder aber wenigstens die Entscheidungspflicht. In Spanien funktioniert es ja auch.

Selber würde ich nahezu alles außer Gehirn und Haut spenden.


----------



## inzpekta (1. Juli 2011)

Mir ist es auch ziemlich egal was mit meinen "Teilen" nach meinem Tod passiert.
Von mir aus können sie sie bei Ebay reinstellen...

Aber trotzdem würde ich keinen Spenderausweis haben wollen. Das sollen meine Angehörigen entscheiden.
Wer garantiert mir denn das ein Arzt mich nicht deswegen hops gehen lässt? Überall gibt es schwarze Schafe!

Deswegen von mir erst mal ein definitives [x] nein für das freiwillig...


----------



## Icejester (1. Juli 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Selber würde ich nahezu alles außer Gehirn und Haut spenden.


 
Kurze Frage: Auch wenn es unmöglich ist, Gehirne zu transplantieren, was würde Dich Deine Haut nach Deinem Tod denn interessieren?


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2011)

Sowohl ich als auch meine Frau haben je einen Spenderausweis. Wenn ich tot bin brauche ich sowieso keine Organe mehr also kann ich die auch verwenden um anderen Menschen zu helfen.
Allerdings bin ich dagegen dass einem Säufer eine Leber gespendet wird. Wer auf seinen Körper nicht aufpasst oder ihn mutwillig zerstört hat meiner Meinung nach kein Anspruch auf Leistungen der Gemeinschaft in Sachen Organspende. Behandeln ist natürlich selbstverständlich und die Leber eines Alkoholikers kann sich regenerieren wenn er nicht mehr trinkt ebenso wie sich die Lunge eines ehemaligen Rauchers regeneriert. 
Wenn jemand freiwillig für solche Leute spendet ist das was anderes.

Wichtig ist dass man daraus kein Geschäft macht. Weder für die Spender noch für die Familien oder für die Ärzte oder Krankenhäuser.


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (1. Juli 2011)

Ich bin für Organspenden. Wer seine Organe nicht spenden möchte, sollte auch keine erhalten. Fertig!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (1. Juli 2011)

Icejester schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze Frage: Auch wenn es unmöglich ist, Gehirne zu transplantieren, was würde Dich Deine Haut nach Deinem Tod denn interessieren?



Das die Transplantation von Gehirnen (noch) nicht möglich ist, ist mir vollkommen bewusst 

Und bei der Haut ist es einfach nen gefühlsmässiger Punkt ohne rationale Gründe.


----------



## Icejester (1. Juli 2011)

In Ordnung. Dagegen läßt sich natürlich nicht argumentieren.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2011)

Können eigentlich Augen verpflanzt werden oder geht das nicht?


----------



## dr_breen (1. Juli 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Können eigentlich Augen verpflanzt werden oder geht das nicht?


 
Hornhaut und Netzhaut (Autotransplantation, soweit ich weiß ohne großen Erfolg) kann man verpflanzen. Das ganze Auge geht nicht. Man kann übrigens auch Tierköpfe "transplantieren", aber das Gehirn kann den neuen Körper nicht ansteuern.


----------



## zøtac (1. Juli 2011)

[x] Nein
Einfach weil....nein!



dr_breen schrieb:


> Man kann übrigens auch Tierköpfe "transplantieren", aber das Gehirn kann den neuen Körper nicht ansteuern.


Das klingt echt gruselig oO


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Man kann übrigens auch Tierköpfe "transplantieren", aber das Gehirn kann den neuen Körper nicht ansteuern.


 
Dann ist das ganze aber ziemlich blödsinnig. 
Wenigstens das Stammhirn sollte funktionieren damit Herzschlag und Atmung gehen.


----------



## dr_breen (1. Juli 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann ist das ganze aber ziemlich blödsinnig.


 
War ja auch in den 1950er Jahren in der UdSSR (Vladimir Demikhov) und in den USA (70er, Robert J. White). Da kann man nichts anderes erwarten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juli 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann ist das ganze aber ziemlich blödsinnig.
> Wenigstens das Stammhirn sollte funktionieren damit Herzschlag und Atmung gehen.


 
Ist auch keine Transplantation im Sinne eines Ersatzes. Man hat "einfach" einen zweiten Kopf an den Blutkreislauf angeschlossen - ähnlich wie komplexen Oberationen z.T. Finger oder Zehen an anderen Körperstellen "geparkt" werden, weil man nicht alles in einem Zug ohne Heilung durchziehen kann.
Transplate, die Hauptnervenleitungen kappen (Augen, Köpfe,...) werden bis auf weiteres nicht möglich sein - da hat man genau die gleichen Probleme, wie bei der Heilung einer Querschnittslähmung. Die Nerven verwachsen einfach nicht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Juli 2011)

Also meine Organe gibts nicht. Ich möchte gerne so wie ich bin begraben werden und nicht ausgenommen wie ne Weihnachtsgans.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> da hat man genau die gleichen Probleme, wie bei der Heilung einer Querschnittslähmung. Die Nerven verwachsen einfach nicht.


 
So etwas habe ich auch mal gelesen.
Da warten wohl viele auf die Stammzellenforschung. Die soll sowas möglich machen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (3. Juli 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> Also meine Organe gibts nicht. Ich möchte gerne so wie ich bin begraben werden und nicht ausgenommen wie ne Weihnachtsgans.



Würdest du denn, falls du ein Organ benötigen würdest, darauf verzichten? 

Würde mich einfach interessieren.


----------



## steffen0278 (8. Juli 2011)

Ich sage nur, ich bin Organspender. Was soll ich mit einer Niere, wenn ich inner Kiste liege. Außerdem gibts bei uns in der Region eh nur noch Feuerbestattung. Also von daher ist es mir egal was sie da alles rausnehmen.


----------



## thysol (9. Juli 2011)

[x] Ja.

Wenn ich tod bin kann es mir doch egal sein was die mit mir machen, und wenn ich dabei noch einem kranken Menschen helfen kann, warum nicht?


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. Juli 2011)

_Bin mir nicht sicher. (Bitte begründen)_


Wobei diese Antwortmöglichkeit nicht ganz passt. Ich wäre generell schon bereit meine Organe zu "spenden", allerdings sollte es eine Liste geben, auf der bestimmte Kriterien geklärt werden sollten. Also eine Liste, auf der ich meinen möglichen "Organ-Erhalter" etwas vorauswählen könnte.


----------



## dr_breen (9. Juli 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> _Bin mir nicht sicher. (Bitte begründen)_
> 
> 
> Wobei diese Antwortmöglichkeit nicht ganz passt. Ich wäre generell schon bereit meine Organe zu "spenden", allerdings sollte es eine Liste geben, auf der bestimmte Kriterien geklärt werden sollten. Also eine Liste, auf der ich meinen möglichen "Organ-Erhalter" etwas vorauswählen könnte.


 
Wer soll deine Organe denn nicht erhalten?


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. Juli 2011)

Dieser Auswahlbogen wäre dann natürlich streng vertraulich, deshalb an dieser stelle keine antwort. Ist ja nur theorie 
Ich denke einfach, dass die Leute ein gewisses publikum für ihre Organe im vorhinein auswählen sollten, schliessliche verschenkt man hier ja nicht nur irgendwas, sondern einen teil von sich selbst!


----------



## dr_breen (9. Juli 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Dieser Auswahlbogen wäre dann natürlich streng vertraulich, deshalb an dieser stelle keine antwort. Ist ja nur theorie
> Ich denke einfach, dass die Leute ein gewisses publikum für ihre Organe im vorhinein auswählen sollten, schliessliche verschenkt man hier ja nicht nur irgendwas, sondern einen teil von sich selbst!


 
Keine Sorge, der Alkoholiker und Kettenraucher aus deiner Stammkneipe kriegt deine Organe nicht. (Es sei denn, er gibt seinen Alkohol- und Nikotinsucht auf und ist eine gewisse Zeit abstinent)

Wenn man Organe spendet, dann sollte man das nicht vom Empfänger abhängig machen. Egal ob es Jesus persönlich oder ein Kinderschänder aus der Nachbarschaft ist. Bei der Organspende überantwortest du die Verfügungsgewalt über deine Organe an ein Transplantationszentrum und den dort arbeitenden Ärzten. Und die müssen afaik jedem helfen, egal was er getan hat (oder noch tun könnte). Wenn du dieses Risiko nicht eingehen willst, dann solltest du auch keine Organe spenden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

Man bekommt eh nicht gesagt, wer sie bekommt, da man im Sarg einen schlechten Handy Empfang hat. 

Außerdem, wer will das wissen?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. Juli 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich begrüße ich die Neuregelung, denn es gibt ja in der Tat zu wenige Spender. Unsicher, ob ich mich selber als Spender registrieren lassen wollen würde, bin ich nur deswegen, weil bei Organspendern in der Regel lebensrettende Maßnahmen früher aufgegeben werden als bei Nichtspendern. Und wenn ich schon einen schweren Unfall haben sollte, fände ich es eigentlich doch ganz gut, wenn man wirklich alles tun würde, um mich zu retten, sofern keine zu gravierenden Langzeitschäden zu erwarten sind.


 
Wo hast du denn den Quark her? Als Organspender kommt man nur dann in Frage, wenn man sicher Hirntot ist aber noch einen funktionsfähigen Kreislauf (egal ob spontan oder durch ECMO) hat. Die Hirntotfeststellung eroflgt mittels EEG und MRT von zwei voneinander unabhängigen Ärzten. Es ist in Deutschland quasi ausgeschlossen, dass dich jemand von der Beatmung kappt nur um an deine Organe zu kommen.
Solange du keine Patientenverfügung hast wird auch alles unternommen um dein Leben zu retten. Man sollte sich nur Gedanken darüber machen ob man ein Dahinvegetieren an Beatmungsmaschine oder ECMO oder ein Koma bei Tod des Großhirns wirklich als Leben bezeichnen kann und ob man das für sich möchte.

Ich bin Organspender weil ich meine Organe nach dem Tod nichtmehr brauche und damit vielen Schwerstkranken helfen kann. Ich bin auch für eine Widerspruchslösung oder verpflichtende Entscheidungslösung wie sie in anderen Ländern praktiziert wird. Mmn sollten Leute, die nicht bereit sind ihre Organe nach dem Tod zu spenden auch selbst keine erhalten dürfen. Es nützt niemandem etwas wenn die Organe verbrant werden oder in irgendeinem Sarg verrotten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Unsicher, ob ich mich selber als Spender registrieren lassen wollen würde, bin ich nur deswegen, weil bei Organspendern in der Regel lebensrettende Maßnahmen früher aufgegeben werden als bei Nichtspendern.


 
Das ist totaler Unsinn und eine falsche Annahme. Das nehmen wohl eine Menge an, ist aber eben Blödsinn. Geh hin und hol die den Spenderausweis.


----------

